# Scotland Yard programmieren



## Reuner (3. Dez 2005)

hat jemand ahnug wie man das gesellschatsspiel Scotland Yard programmieren kann? machen wir gerade in der schule und hab nicht so wirklich plan davon. wollt das mit ner eigenen karte machen wo ich die einzelenn stationen einzeichne und so.  
bitte helft mir oder wer lust hat kann das auch programmieren oder so!!

Reuner


----------



## bygones (3. Dez 2005)

wir machen hier keine hausaufgaben....

verschoben....


----------



## waldwichtel (29. Dez 2005)

Hi,

meine Frage geht in die selbe Richtung. Wie kann man generell in der Programmierung eine Karte darsellen? Meine erste Idee war alle Strassen aufzuschreiben und ihr Verbindungen mit anderen dazu, aber das ist ja ein heiden Aufwand. Mich würden also mal grundsätliche Lösungsansätze intressieren.


----------



## Sky (29. Dez 2005)

Du kannst deine Karte z.B. als Bild in das Programm laden oder Du kannst Dir eigne Komponenten schreiben (z.B. Straßen, Häuser, Bäume...) und diese wie gewünscht positionieren


----------



## Lim_Dul (29. Dez 2005)

Im Prinzip wirst du nicht drumrumkommen, auf Pixelebene festzulegen, was wohin gehört.

Du kannst beispielsweise eine Karte in XxY Größe nehmen und speicherst dann in einer Datei, dass an Position 453,234 eine Position ist, wo man eine Figur hinsetzen kann.


----------



## MPW (30. Dez 2005)

Also, jetzt mal speziell zu ScotlandYard, scann 'nen Stadtplan ein, solange du's nicht kommerziell machst, kannst du auch das Original benutzen.

Dann schreibst du dir eine Klasse Station, da kannst du Typ(Taxi, Bus, UBahn), Anbindung(Hinterlegen der Verknüpfungen zu anderen Stationen mit den verschiedenen Verkehrsmitteln) sowie die Postion festlegen.

Dann speicherst du alle Stations wiederrum in Arrays und lässte sie auf die Karte projezieren.

Dann noch so'n paar unwichtige Randsachen wie die Spielfiguren programmieren, die Regeln implementieren....
Ist von der Struktur sicherlich einfach, aber die Realisierung ist doch mit einigen Stunden Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## waldwichtel (30. Dez 2005)

Ok, das ist doch mal ne gute Grundlage.

Danke


----------

